# Cant delete phony 2nd Microsoft Account



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

I somehow acquired 2 Microsoft accounts with the same email. When I login to my account I get the message that I have 2 accounts associated with this email: A "Work,/school account created by my IT dept" & a "Personal account" The first choice never happened because I never had a personal work email & I've been retired for 11 yrs. If I click on the Personal account I get into my usual account with my Onedrive info etc. If i select the other one (school etc) it takes me to a site called "MSCOM-SiteMuse" & presents another login page with my my email filled in & underneath that a password request. If I click on "can't access my account" I get an error that that username (the email) does not exist even though the initial page told me that 2 accounts were associated with it. BTW when I check "MSCOM-SiteMuse" on Google it appears to be some kind of developer site. I just want to delete this phony account.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16333 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 920 GB (751 GB Free); D: 10 GB (1 GB Free); F: 59 GB (42 GB Free); Q: 1863 GB (775 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 828A
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated



Thank You


----------

